# The undrafted



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

There were a lot of guys who were either projected to go in the first or second rd left out of last night's draft. Who would you like to see the Knicks sign as a FA for summer leauge? How about that Brazillian center or that 7'5 Iranian?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

that Brazilian center flat out SuKKs..

he is an imposter..he will be in the ultimate fighting championship in 2 years,or with Vince Mcmahon wrestling


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Herve Lamizana. he got jurt in the chicago camp i think and thats why he went undrafted. i saw him play at rutgers a bunch of times, hes real good just doesnt seem to care


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

*We are stuck in mediocrity*

Tapseer, I really feel their is no way out of mediocrity with this team until 2007. Lets just hope IT doe not sign more mediocre players to long term deals. Really, it is frustrating to be a knick fan. It is just heartbreaking. What really made me sick was watching Layden on the NBA cahnnel give his boring opinions. He really said nothing.. It was funny.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Tapseer, I really feel their is no way out of mediocrity with this team until 2007


exactly.....which is why IT will sign guys like Antoine walker,because he has a short term contract...Ideally,IT doesnt care how much he spends as long as the contracts come off by 2007.

That is why he did not draft guys who are moderatley talented but need development.They cant help us now,and unless they have super upside,like a Jamal Crawford,he has no interest.

The Knicks have a 3 year plan and that is to play in the free agent market or make trades as long as the contract comes off in 3 years.All we are doing until then is juggling the chairs on the Titanic


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

*3 year plan?*

Where did you hear about a three year plan? It does seem logical, but jeese this team is owned by the Dolans. Look at the dam rangers, they have been stuck in mediocity since 1994, without a cap. I hope I live long enough to see us either get a great pick in the draft or soem cap room.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Laydensucks, where have you been? Truth to be told, you and truth got me posting here. Anyway, I gave up on trying to figure out what IT and the Dolans are going to do. I expect IT to make this team a very competitive one, and I don't expect IT to be a shill for the Dolans, especially after watching Joe Dumars build a CHAMPION in Detroit. I grew up Idolizing IT and his game. He is much to competitive to just have a team in the playoffs year after year, he wants to win it all. I don't think not having a pick in the first rd killed us at all. Anybody in this draft wouldn't immediately have paid any bigger dividends than Marbury. Next years draft will be much stronger and we will have a pick then. Keep the faith. I expect Jamal Crawford to be on our team before October, and who knows we might even be able to get Dampier.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Lloreda is a guy who didn't get drafted whom I think can contribute some, that Iranian kid is fine with me as long as he doesn't have acromegelia, so is that other kid from Canada. Cleiton is strong but without a decent vertical you need height to enforce.

I don't think any of these people can be stars but they can definetly put a body on someone or alter a shot so Spazz martin doesn't get to attack us at will.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Where did you hear about a three year plan?


I never actually heard about it,but from a business and basketball perspective,it makes total sense.MSG makes money and tons of it.How else could the Rangers and Knicks keep doing what they are doing???

For the next three years,largley due to Mr Layden we are in cap hell with no way out.It is obvious that IT has the green light to sign anyone he wants as evidenced by the Marbury/Penny acquisition.Marbury is young enough that he was signed beyond the 3 year window.Crawford is another player who is young and talented enough to get a long term deal.

You will see.IT will trade any expiring contracts for players who have a 3 year deal or less,i.e the Antoine Walkers of the world.If it makes the Knicks better in the next 3 years,the deal is as good as done.After that time frame,they can finally build a team the way it should be...

What confuses me is IT's choice of Wilkens.He just isnt the right guy to take an average team and take them to the next level.To me,thats his one major screw up


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Williams, Mike Sweetney, Cezary Tryabanski, and second-round pick UCLA freshman forward Trevor Ariza will join Barrett on the Knicks' summer league roster. DerMarr Johnson and Rutgers' forward Herve Lamizana also might be on the team.



This is interesting. I like the the fact they're looking at Herve Lamizana. He should try to work extra hard to prove he belongs on a NBA roster. I like his length. The team can never be too tall.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Tap,I hope D-Marr plays with us,and I really hope Trybanski shows something...anything.....


I never saw lamizana play..Any potential?


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

im really high on herve lamanzana i really say somthing in him in the NIT final when he had 8 blocks and i believe a double double although dont quote me on that.

I also like Lloreda, i think he can turn into a nice player


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i read up on Herve..Sounds like an unmotivated version of Hakeem warwick....Hope he plays for us


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Anybody undrated that is signed as a F/A by any team, should have a chip on their shoulder. If I was Herve, I would bust my A$$ to show I belong in the NBA. I would like Demarr to continue to improve also. A little weight and strength shouldn't hurt him either. If we can get SIGNIFICANT improvement from Demarr Johnson, it would be like having a lottery pick. I can't wait for the Summer league games. I also can't wait to see who else IT will sign as a F/A. Hey, if we had Pete Carrol last year in the playoffs, that would have been excellent. That's where the short sightedness of Layden comes in. Pete Carrol was tearing it up in summer league, but we couldn't find a roster spot for him. An excellent shooter like him would have helped us out a lot more in the playoffs than Shandon Anderson.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

that was matt carrol actually. we should have cut slavko and kept him. but layden would not give up on his crappy draft pick. where is vranes anyway???


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Matt Carrol, right. I was little toasted when I wrote that last nite, so please excuse my faux paux. With a point guard like Marbury, you need someone who can spot up and consistently hit an open jump shot ala H2O or create their own shot ala Jamal Crawford. Again Layden's short-sightedness cost us someone who could have significantly helped this team like a Matt Carrol. I think he could have helped us in the playoffs a lot more the Shandon Anderson did, let alone Slavko Vranes...by the way where is that project? Anyway, that was last year. I'm really excited about this F/A signing period. I'm ready to get my feelings hurt, but I'm also ready to be very happy...


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Thomas has also invited several undrafted players to the rookie camp that will convene at the Knicks' practice facility July 5. *He has received a commitment from Seton Hall point guard Andre Barrett*, who will join Michael Sweetney, Frank Williams, Cezary Trybanski, DeMarr Johnson and Ariza. The team is trying to bring in Herve Lamizana of Rutgers and Michael Haynes of Fordham, as well as the undrafted Tony Bobbitt of Cincinnati and David Hawkins of Temple.


http://www.nytimes.com/2004/06/27/s...00&en=acae4b2516d869be&ei=5062&partner=GOOGLE



An article in the Asbury Park Press this weekend said that Lamizana has talked to several teams, and that he thinks Golden State is the best fit for him. He hasn't made a committment yet, though.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> Matt Carrol, right. I was little toasted when I wrote that last nite, so please excuse my faux paux. With a point guard like Marbury, you need someone who can spot up and consistently hit an open jump shot ala H2O or create their own shot ala Jamal Crawford. Again Layden's short-sightedness cost us someone who could have significantly helped this team like a Matt Carrol. I think he could have helped us in the playoffs a lot more the Shandon Anderson did, let alone Slavko Vranes...by the way where is that project? Anyway, that was last year. I'm really excited about this F/A signing period. I'm ready to get my feelings hurt, but I'm also ready to be very happy...


Isn't he an FA? That guy Martyas Andriholycrapthisishardtospell and Luis Scola are too.

I heard Doleac is coming back as well.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I here we signed Ales Chan from... Seaton Hall? 

Anyone know anything about him?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

don't know him, and whats funny is he's actually from seton hill. thats hill not hall. i don't even know them...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL..........Looks like we all think the same way..I looked at Seton Halls roster 10x before I realised it was Seton Hill

Sounds like a cond development or old age home


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Wow, times are tough when we're recruiting from retirement homes.

"yes Mr Truth, Mr Chan will see you when he wakes from his nap. He's very tired and need his rest. They played a lot of shuffle board this morning and there'll be square dancing tonight. Please wait in the lounge on the 8th floor. Visiting hours don't really begin for another 45 minutes anyway. Oh please encourage him to eat his prunes today, he's been having a little trouble down there lately."


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Here's a little story on Chan:

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/04153/325229.stm


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> don't know him, and whats funny is he's actually from seton hill. thats hill not hall. i don't even know them...


http://www.setonhill.edu/


Holy crap. A catholic liberal arts college.


He must be really stupid, or he must really suck.


----------

